# Cartoys alarm install question



## lbp775 (Jul 7, 2011)

To those that do this for a living. 

I just had Cartoys install a Viper 5901 in my 2010 Camry. I noticed that the trunk will does not open from the remote. Is this normally included in the install?

Thanks.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Typically, trunk-pop (or keyless entry, horn-honk, etc..) is considered optional on basic alarm installs.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If the car already has a factory keyless system, I try to make the alarm do what the factory does.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am the same way, I try and carry every function from the original remote over to the new remote unless additional parts are required. If the customer wants to pay for the parts, then bingo.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## lbp775 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, the factory keyless has trunk pop function. I would've paid more for it had I known that it wasn't included. I'm now finding out the the alarm doesn't even trigger if I open the trunk. 

Taking it back to Cartoys tomorrow for an explanation. I'm starting to regret my decision to use these guys.


----------

